# Need Opinions On Ci Cipro 85 Plus Other Questions, Please?



## LovesickFerret (Mar 20, 2012)

Apologies if I am not posting in the right place, wasn't too sure where to go!

We are going to view a CI Cipro 85 later this week. After months of research finally working out what the best layout would be then realising we would have to raise our budget to achieve said format we have finally managed to find a MH with fixed twin beds that we may be able to afford.

We would be most grateful to hear any and all opinions on this make and model. If there is anything we should specifically be looking out for, any must ask questions or things we should be making sure we check, any information would be a great help.

It is for sale at a motorhome dealers. Should we still be looking to get a MACIC check done or should we assume the dealer has checked everything? They are offering a 6 month warranty which you can extend, would it be sensible to do so or is there a way of purchasing an extended warranty elsewhere which may be more thorough and less expensive? 

Also, this may sound like a dumb question, but over the Autumn/Winter months when one is not useing the motorhome do you put a cover over them? Do you keep a dehumidfier going all the time? How do you look after your motohome during this period? When we eventually get one it will be kept at our house on the drive, we live off the moor in Cornwall, but the weather can be pretty harsh and we obviously want to keep it in the best condition possible. Any advice on this area would also be gratefully received.

All thoughts, ideas and experiences will be received with thanks, excitment and baited breath. Thanks to all for taking the time to read this.

Jane.


----------



## LovesickFerret (Mar 20, 2012)

Anybody?


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Sorry don't know model but a lot of extended insurance type warantees are not worth the money as they have so many exceptions and don't cover wear and tear.

As for a cover, some people do, but make sure that it can't rub against the body work in the wind as it might scratch or rub the corners. I don't believe in dehumidifiers as you want air circulating in the motorhome and it will have vents to allow this.

Why would you not use the motorhome in Autumn and Winter? Most are very cosy and warm. You might need a few precautions like making sure fresh water is inboard and waste tank is open to drain into a bucket in the coldest temps. 

I would say don't take the dealers word for anything, although there are some good dealers out there.Then make a list of any faults you can see, be reasonable and make your offer based on the dealer fixing everything on your list and get him to agree to the remedial actions necessary, i.e. repair/replace etc. Tell the dealer you will not accept/pay balance until all faults are fixed!

If you put a deposit on it make sure you know if it's refundable etc.

Motorhomes are a high value purchase so take your time and don't be rushed. Have a search on here for the dealer and see if anyone has good/bad to say about them.

Good Luck and have fun.


----------



## torrhead (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi Folks, I have the same vehicle which I have owned for approx 4yrs, mine is fitted with a Nissen 3ltr engine which is my preferred option as it is chain driven as opposed to belt, I return just over 28mpg on average, quite a few Cipro's are fitted with a Renault 2.5 ltr. belt driven engine which is proving very reliable and therefore popular I am lead to understand that this unit returns even higher MPG. Whilst it is not graded as fully winterised, it is close to it as the only exposed part of the water system is the grey waste tank which is underneath the vehicle. The standard addition of air suspension (rear) makes for stability and is a bonus when the vehicle is upgraded to 3800 KG max load. Having the two single beds is a bonus as this facilitates a good size garage underneath, which I can fit a small scooter in, (and stay legal). My vehicle stays at the side of the house in the winter, I do not use heaters or dehumidifiers, the only precaution I take is to drain all the water from the systems. It might be prudent to fit a roof cover if the van is badly exposed, this would stop any water gathering on the roof which could eventually lead to leakage at the roof joints. I have travelled on the continent each year averaging over 3000 mls. on each visit and have experienced no problems at all.I have fitted a number of extras, namely 4.5 Mtr. awning, solar panel 80amp. auto Sat. TV. system two leisure batteries, 2 X 11KG cylinder's and more, but can still manage to stay within the axle limits. If there is any other questions you want answered please ask and I will try to help. Bob


----------



## LovesickFerret (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you Ched999uk and Torrhead for your replies, they are much appreciated.

The one we are going to view is the Renault 2.5ltr belt driven engine.

I think whatever the dealers rep might be spending an extra £350 on a MACIC check sounds the right way to go, then as Ched said they can fix anything that comes up on the check before we pay in full.

I am so nervous about getting it wrong! I can buy houses, cars and motorbikes without any fear, but this is really an unknown area for both of us and with such a large financial output we must get it right. Which is why every piece of experienced knowledge shared from everyone on this site is so valuable.

Thanks again.

Jane.


----------



## InfaRed (Nov 9, 2010)

I have had my Cipro 85 for about 18 months now. Its based on the Renault 2.5. I've only done about 700 miles in it so far and achieved 28MPG, motorway speeds.
I use mine all year round as I stay in it whilst working away from home - its one of the warmest vans I have had and I am very pleased with it. Looking forward to my retirement at the end of the year when I can start to use it properly.


----------



## LovesickFerret (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you, InfraRed. May your positive experience continue to be a long and happy one.

Jane.


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

My only advice would be check everything on the electrical side works, ie fridge, lights, pumps, cooker sparkers, tank guages etc etc.

Dont bother asking me how I learnt this lesson....


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I have a Cipro with the semi auto Quikshift box and 2.5 120bhp engine and find it very nice to drive.

The ability to have either 2 large singles or with the filler cushions in place, one very large double bed is useful.

Ours is hired out a few times a year and it has allowed hires to be by couples who want to sleep together and those who don't.

One hire was to two Australian radio presenters who were doing a tour of and broadcast from the UK and Ireland. They needed it to be 2 singles but when we use it, we use it as a large double.

http://www.safm.com.au/shows/hamishandandy/caravan-of-courage-gbi

I reset the trip computer before each hire and it always comes back showing an average MPG of between 27 and 28 mpg whoever and however they drive.

PS can I ask how the one you are looking at is on sale for?


----------



## LovesickFerret (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you TTCharlie and Stanner for the advice, much appreciated.

The Cipro we are going to view is currently on the market at £26,000.00.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

LovesickFerret said:


> Thank you TTCharlie and Stanner for the advice, much appreciated.
> 
> The Cipro we are going to view is currently on the market at £26,000.00.


Depending on mileage, condition, extras etc. that sounds to be a reasonable price. We paid £32,000 new 3 years ago.

PS is it the one in Somerset?


----------



## LovesickFerret (Mar 20, 2012)

I have done a lot of searching and have found four on the market in the South West at the moment. Two in Devon, one in Somerset and one in Dorset.

The one we are going to view is in Devon. It is a 2007 reg with 60,000 on the clock, which is why the price is "reasonable"! If we view it and decide to take it to the next stage we have decided we will have a MACIC check done, as much for our own piece of mind as anything else. 

I don't know what the price for a new one is right now! I think the other one for sale in Devon is over priced at £33,000 it is six months older than the one we are going to see but has 20,000 less on the clock! The one in Somerset is priced the same as the one we are going to view and is the same age with slightly less mileage. The one in Dorset is 18 months younger and has only 20,000 on the clock priced at £32,000. 

In all honesty the only one we can afford right now is the one we are going to view and that is only if we can get a good price for our car in p/x. Who knows we firmly believe in fate and if it is meant to be it will happen, if not the time is not right and we are better off waiting until something better turns up.

Jane.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

I am a sceptic by nature so probably me being over cautious but the MACIC check! While it seems a comprehensive list of checks it is £295 does it come with any insurance backed guarantee as to the accuracy of the report? The company make no mention of Vat which may mean their turnover is below Vat threshold but that suggests they are a small company. They do appear to have been going for over 5 years. It also appears to be a sole trader, so no limited liability.

Personally I might be inclined to get a habitation check (about £100) and take it to a suitable Mot centre and get an Mot done (£40 ish). Maybe a HPI check (£15). Not as comprehensive but half the cost if you find something that causes you to walk away from the motorhome.

I do think you are right in getting an independent check on the motorhome. It's a big chunk of money and you want to be as sure as possible that you get a good one.

We travelled 250 miles to view and buy our Motorhome as it was the model we wanted and couldn't find one locally. We did have a few minor problems but the dealer paid for the parts and I fitted them. Only a door lock broke, and air con needed topping up, but we couldn't really test that when we bought as it was too cold 

Anyway good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## LovesickFerret (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you Ched999uk. 

The MACIC check was recommended to us by someone on this forum! I feel that we do not have enough experience to know exactly what to look for and even if the check has no "guarantee" it will hopefully be able to ascertain any/all issues/problems which can then be sorted out by the dealer before the purchase is complete. 

The dealer who is selling it is selling it with:

6 Months Parts & Labour Warranty
12 Months MOT
Full Mechanical Service
Full Valet
Full HPI Check

Anyway we shall see I am already running ahead of myself, after all this it may not even get that far. 

If anyone has had any experience with the MACIC test I would be grateful to hear about it? Thanks.

Jane.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Is the Devon one from a dealer in or near Paignton by any chance?


If so I would also extend the viewing trip as far as Somerset to see the other one for the same price and compare the 2 offerings. :wink:


PS just checked and it looks like it is - Personally I'd go for the Somerset one it has less miles, better extras (it appears) and a better trim colour for a start - the lighter trim in the Devon one shows every stain going, I know that because it's the trim we have.

PPS after reading some more the Somerset one definitely looks the better deal.


----------



## LovesickFerret (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you, Stanner. 

Yes, it is with the dealer in Paignton! Unfortunately the one in Somerset has been sold otherwise we would have done exactly what you suggested, sadly though it was not meant to be. 

We are firmly decided that although that is now the only CI Cipro 85 within our price range we will not go ahead with it if it isn't right. We are prepared to walk away and wait for something else to come along. We know what we can afford and what sort of deal we need to achieve and if we cannot come to right agreement then we will come home and start our search again. Fingers are still firmly crossed that it will have a happy ending though.

Thanks again for your feedback and advice it really is very much appreciated.

Jane.


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

Motorhomes are best used in the winter especially if you keep it on the drive. You don't have to use it all the time but take it to the shops every couple of weeks instead of using the car (although you do mention trading the car in).

If its on the drive you may as well use it occassionally. 

You don't have to go far just get it good and warmed up.

It's good for the battery to have a reasonable drive every now and then and good for the tyres not to have the weight in the same place for 3 or 4 months. I would imagine it would be good for the oily bits too as long as it gets warm.

When it is parked up though leave cupboards and such like open to let air circulate. Leave the fridge door propped open to avoid nasty smells too.

There is lots of information on here about parking vehicles up for the winter.

Good luck with whatever you decide to buy.


----------



## LovesickFerret (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you, thegamwellsmythes. 

I am making notes on all the recommendations and advice we receive. Everything is useful and appreciated, it is good to know there are so many people with experience and knowledge willing to share.

Jane.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

LovesickFerret said:


> Unfortunately the one in Somerset has been sold otherwise we would have done exactly what you suggested, sadly though it was not meant to be.


For the equipment listed that one was a bargain - No, wrong, it was an absolute bargain.


----------



## Corkheader (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi - 
I am a little late coming into this thread but if you search under CI or CI Cipro you will see my experience with a 2008 Renault based CI Cipro 85. 

In summary the Renault base with the auto box are very very good. However the conversion is flawed and poorly constructed. We had a potential £3.5 k damp bill on a four year old van. We believe that the damp was caused by a poor design of the rear panel / floor joint and garage doors. The van was technically under a CI warranty. This led to us having to deal with CI in Italy. Trigano in the UK will tell you they are only agents abdicating responsibility in our case. This also extends to parts which have to come from Italy and take months. 

The Cipro is a great van to use and a good design for two adults but I think its spoilt by very poor build quality and manufacturer back up. I would not purchase another CI product. I have also owned an Autosleeper and now a Romahome and make my comparison to these. 

Renault servicing was good value and over about 5000 miles we averaged just under 30 mpg. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## LovesickFerret (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you, CorkHeader.


----------

